# Tray Ceiling Beams



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you talking about a coffered ceiling? Why the 2x12s ? All you need (if it just decorative) is 1x4.
http://www.onlinetips.org/design-coffered-ceilings

I really like these, I just did this in my dinning room, make it a real eye opener when you walk in.

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/how-to/articles/perfecting-coffered-ceilings.aspx

http://homebuilding.thefuntimesguide.com/2007/02/coffered_ceiling_picture_idea.php


----------



## jsetchen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Ceiling Beams*

What I am actually trying to do is a cross beam system dividing the already trayed ceiling into 4 sections after making the beams. Each beam being 12 inches deep to match the depth of the tray and crossing in the middle. Beams would also be 12 inches wide giving me the width to remount a ceiling fan....Plan to install recessed lighting in each of the 4 squares.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

You will have to find out which way your trusses run. The beam that will run perpendicular to your trusses you will be able to nail/screw right to the trusses but the beam running parallel to your trusses you will probably need to add some nailer's in between the trusses to attach the beam to. Other than that it is pretty straight forward. 

If it was me I would attach a 2x10" to the trusses with lag bolts. Then I would use 5/8" plywood for the sides, easy to cut and screw to the 2x10 on the ceiling. Cut a couple of square blocks the size of the opening so the plywood doesn't twist and nail them in. Then cut 2x4s-9 1/2" long and nail them in on the bottom of the plywood every 16" to create the framing for the drywall on the bottom. Then drywall everything and finish. This will give you an 11 1/2" wide beam.


----------

